# Bible boxes



## Jim Finn (Sep 7, 2009)

I make and sell cedar boxes suitable for bible storage. Make great presentation boxes. Maple image is inlaid into the hinged lid. Inside is not finished so the cedar smell remains. Custom images and sizes made to order. $25 plus shipping. [email protected]


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Gorgeous. I really like the dove. Would you post a pic of the whole box, so I can get an idea of what the actual box looks like?


----------



## Jim Finn (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are what the boxes look like. Surface mounted hinges on the back side.


----------



## A-K-A (Apr 5, 2015)

Jim Finn said:


> Here are what the boxes look like. Surface mounted hinges on the back side.


Is there a waiting period for these? Or are they readably available? I believe i need to buy my sweetheart a birthday gift soon.


----------



## Jim Finn (Sep 7, 2009)

I make Bible boxes to order. I need the preferred image and dimensions of the bible to fit into the box. Email me at [email protected] and we can work out these details. Then you can call me and make payment over the phone and I will get started. It will take me ten days to get the box finished and sent to you. Cost is: $25 = $10 shipping = $35 total.


----------



## Jim Finn (Sep 7, 2009)

I get a few inquiries on my products but have only made one sale. I wonder if folks distrust me because I ask for credit card payment. I understand distrust of strangers but if a credit card transaction goes bad the buyer can always easily stop payment or challenge the deal.


----------

